# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Порнобаннер "Пополнить счет абонента БИЛАЙН"

## bolshoy kot

Файл распространяется под именем *xxx_video_485474.avi.download* с сайтов непристойного содержания. Судя по всему, по замыслу авторов файл должен был называться *xxx_video_485474.avi.exe*. Значок файла (отображающийся после переименования в **.exe*) идентичен значку программы Windows Media Player, используемой для воспроизведения музыки и видео. После запуска файла на экране сразу же появляется окно:

Удалось также выяснить, что вредоносная программа может изменять номер телефона (несколько вариантов):


*Удаление*
Коды разблокировки к данному виду баннера:



> Попробуйте следующие коды разблокировки:
> 
> любые 8 букв (только буквы)
> 00000000
> арбузяка
> 5000499544
> qwertyui
> штиблеты
> меломорэ
> ...


При проверке подошли коды "арбузяка" и восемь нулей. Как выяснилось, подходят любые восемь букв. В случае, если данные коды не подошли, можно найти код на сайте http://drweb.com/unlocker/index или http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/deblocker

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Сергей Александрович

Еще один вариант.

Сработал код 
*^77723094^*

----------


## hukotuh

> Еще один вариант.
> 
> Сработал код 
> *^77723094^*


Эх не помогло  , надо срочно код пока жена не пришла с работы ,

такая же заставка как у тебя на скрине , сегодня хапнул *

все предыдущие варианты тоже проверил...

----------


## botanmc

Помогите, у меня место номера "РСОНМИЙЛКСЛ" что делать не знаю=(((
ни один из перечисленных кодов не подходит=((((

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*botanmc*, http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## botanmc

*Venus Doom*, баннер имеет очень высокий приоритет, он поверх всех окон и закрывает 100 % экрана, следовательно никакие действия на инфицированном компе не возможны :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## olejah

Обратитесь в раздел Помогите и увидите, что решение есть.

----------


## bolshoy kot

> Еще один вариант.
> 
> Сработал код 
> *^77723094^*


Если данная информация еще актуальна (в смысле, этот вирус ещё распространяется), то для этого номера коды:


$73747589$^77723094^
( http://virusinfo.info/deblocker/ )

----------

